# fresh little nugs



## maineharvest (Apr 29, 2009)

I chopped these nugs about three days ago.  They are pretty frosty.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2009)

> They are pretty frosty


They sure are.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 29, 2009)

Colorful too!


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah i love the purple.  they would have more color but i was forced to cut her down a week early.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 29, 2009)

Excellent Job!  I love posts like this, Sucess, no question about it.  Thanks for showing us.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful--I got a bad case of bud envy.


----------



## Ganja666 (May 3, 2009)

Ahhh, those are some amazing looking buds, I'd like to try those! Goodjob! Once I grow my first crop im going to post some pics of my buds that I get! GREAT JOB!!


----------



## erasmus (May 7, 2009)

Great color. That's some fine looking stuff. I'd like to try my hand soon at some colorful breeds soon. What strain is it?


----------



## maineharvest (May 10, 2009)

Its a cross of Shnazzleberry 2 and Blue Mystic.  They are both Blueberry strains and are very fruity smelling.


----------

